# 78 Audi fox help



## joevwfox (Feb 20, 2007)

I am rebuilding a 78 Audi fox and was wondering if anyone could answer a few questions. I need to replace the fuel distributer in it, could I just swap it out for one from an 88 VW Jetta? How difficult would it be to put a manual tranny from an MK2 jetta into my manual Audi? I also modified some fuel injectors from an 88 VW fox(1.8l) to fit it, because I want to add a small turbo. Any insight to my project would help, thanks.
It is a 1.6l 4 speed


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 78 Audi fox help (joevwfox)*

The engine and transmission in the Audi Fox are installed longitudinally, while the Mk2 Jetta has a transverse installation. This means that you can not use the transmission from the Jetta in your Fox, but you should be able to fit a transmission from an Audi 4000 or VW Quantum. I have no idea about the fuel distributor, but I would assume that it is similar to the Rabbit GTI, or even a 4-cyl Audi 4000/VW Quantum.
I have moved this to the forum "Vintage Audis", btw. It will be easier to spot by the few people here with Audi Fox knowledge.


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

A fuel distibutor from a 1980 to '83 4000 (1.7l) should work just fine. The same is true with trannies. The parts for 1984-87 cars may work, too, but there were minor changes. Any of those almost surely could be made to work.
Let's see a picture of the car!
-Rob


----------



## joevwfox (Feb 20, 2007)

there will be pics soon!


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 78 Audi fox help (PerL)*

Any 4-speed (type 014) and 5-speed (015) transmission will work, but fitting the 5-speed will require some transmission tunnel modifications. These transmissions came in FWD, 4-cyl: Audi Foxes & 4000s, VW Dashers, Quantums and Foxes. They're getting harder to find, but there are a few options for gearing (5th gear can range from 0.800 to 0.600, for example). If upgrading to 5-speed, grab the entire shifter linkage too, all the way to the shift knob inside the car.
I'll try to post some pictures later from the 5-speed swap into my '80 Dasher.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: 78 Audi fox help (VW Fox)*

What VW Fox said, plus:
Fuel distributors from 80-83 Quantums will not work as a direct fit because they are CIS-Lambda, whereas your Audi Fox has CIS basic, no computer. Retrofitting CIS-Lambda or CIS-E is as simple as transferring all the hardware from those systems and finding a home for a computer. 
CIS-E will give your fuel economy a pretty fair kick in the pants. I also have a handful of basic FDs if you want to stay original.


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: 78 Audi fox help (joevwfox)*

I have been working on this car with the owner, here a few updates.
































And This!
<embed width="430" height="389" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://vid38.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid38.photobucket.com/albums/e111/kswiss971/Audi%20Fox/P5250101.flv"></embed>


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: 78 Audi fox help (joevwfox)*

there.


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: 78 Audi fox help (B.P.)*

just an fyi
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/cla...59614


----------



## joevwfox (Feb 20, 2007)

I am having problems with the car idleing, it is very lumpy almost as if it is missing on a cylinder. But I ran a compression test and the lowest was about 87% of the highest cylinder pressure. What else could be the problem, the fuel is good, and the spark is fine. Timing could be better....but would it be that bad and still run? Thanks for the help.


----------



## joevwfox (Feb 20, 2007)

So I know it is running rich. So I leaned it aout and checked the plugs, now the front 2 cylinders are running lean and the rear 2 appear to still be rich, what could possibly cause this?


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: (joevwfox)*

I would definitely check injector flow. Could possibly be that either the injectors are clogged, stuck more open or stuck more closed. I'd pull 'em and clean them at least. Could be a gunked up fuel distributor head too. That link I posted above is for an early f.i. Fox, I checked the part number.


----------



## joevwfox (Feb 20, 2007)

I cleaned the injectors and the cylinders seem to be running about the same now Thanks, but the car still has a very rough idle... but when you rev the engine above 2000, it runs very smoothly


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (joevwfox)*

Updated Pics:




























































































_Modified by B.P. at 10:45 AM 6-16-2007_


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (B.P.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B.P.* »_ 









Nice steering wheel..








Very clean Audi Fox. I believe tachometers and non-cracked dashboards are rare. Is there enough room to fit the spare tire in? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

is that your own fox, even if it isnt more pictures please!


----------



## joevwfox (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey B.P. we need to get the steering wheel re-wrapped! (and maybe even some seats?)


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (joevwfox)*

yeah, i might be spending a week with them, i'll bring it along if ya want. Oh, yeah for waterwagens, your brother and i think drive up the night before, go all day, then drive home the next morning. Sound good?


----------



## joevwfox (Feb 20, 2007)

yeah I imagine that would be the sickness.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (joevwfox)*

VERY cool. Gotta lose the Bimmer rims though.


----------



## ilikecarstwo (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: 78 Audi fox help (joevwfox)*

Do you want to sell the 13" steel rims for your fox?
Brian


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 78 Audi fox help (ilikecarstwo)*

4x100 right. He could go up to I think 15" with Corrado steelies. That'd look pretty tight.


----------



## ilikecarstwo (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: 78 Audi fox help ([email protected])*

yes, 4x100. I need one ore two 13"








Brian
[email protected]


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: 78 Audi fox help (ilikecarstwo)*

i'm outta town, so naturally im having withdrawls from this car. did a p-cop. enjoy

























_Modified by B.P. at 1:32 AM 7-1-2007_


_Modified by B.P. at 1:34 AM 7-1-2007_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 78 Audi fox help (B.P.)*

I think a set of BBS RAs in 14" or 15" would suit this car nicely. It's the same ones that I have on my 1986 80. (Mine are 15", originally from a Golf/Jetta 2)


----------



## joevwfox (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah I can get rid of a couple of the 13's. I might be hard pressed to find the Audi centercaps but. Also the tires will be in poor condish, but if you want em..pm me


----------



## joevwfox (Feb 20, 2007)

It would probably be more expensive than you would want for me to send them that far. Its up to you








Hey PerL you have any extra sets of those rims?! I will look on the VW classifieds.










_Modified by joevwfox at 5:53 PM 7-3-2007_


----------



## 87FoxGL (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (joevwfox)*

Nice car! I absolutely love Audi Foxes.
joevwfox, you should post your progress in the VW Fox forum as well.


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (87FoxGL)*

UPDATES!
Figured it was worth its own thread at this point, plus the intro turned to us just BSing.
So here goes...
1978 Audi Fox
1.6L 
4spd
old thread,
Intro with car
First of,
THIS IS NOT MY CAR!

It is owned by my good friend, and I have the camera so...
New Seats
















HA








New Toy for the fox :fing02: 








MY buddy, Joe (the owner) pleased with most recent parts.
















Bench Snails








Hmmm...perspective








New Clutch Time








Comfort








Brake work
















Myself
















Got bored
















Boom son!








Thats all we got for now, what do you think?


----------



## vedipus (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (B.P.)*

I'm interested in an update on the car.
You may want to register and check out:
http://dog.mp3equipped.com/dog/
a B1-platform site


----------



## joevwfox (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah I have been away at school, so I havent had time to work on my car. But rest assured that when Dec. 7 rolls around some work will get done








I tried registering to DOG but I never got accepted or something!!! I suppose I should try again.


----------



## vedipus (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (joevwfox)*

DOG is stubborn with some people. Not sure why. Just keep trying. It will work eventually.


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (vedipus)*

Updates?


----------



## joevwfox (Feb 20, 2007)

Well not too many....
I pulled the engine to put the turbo together, progress was slow over break


----------



## joevwfox (Feb 20, 2007)

I am waiting on some different parts. Just bought a DV off of the classifieds. And I need to buy a few silicone hose connections, and think after that I will have the parts I need to finish the intercooler plumbing!! That will be a big step.
Thanks for the intrest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by joevwfox at 11:21 PM 2-12-2008_


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (joevwfox)*

you getting close brotha, this is gonna be a blast to ride in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (B.P.)*

Very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Going to WW or OSGTG?
Did the K-H calipers just bolt right up? I assume that they and the carriers are from a Rabbit GTI? What about the brake lines, any issues there? 
I just finished rebuilding some K-H for myself, with this exact plan in mind. Not blue, mind you, but...


----------



## joevwfox (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*

sorry, Im unfamiliar with that caliper.....what car did those come on? I am just using the stock calipers. But I am looking to upgrade the rear to disc breaks probably off of a 16v if I can find 'em. I am hoping to make it to WW this year.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (joevwfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joevwfox* »_sorry, Im unfamiliar with that caliper.....what car did those come on? I am just using the stock calipers.

Gotcha. That must mean that Audi changed to the Kelsey-Hayes or bigger Girlings for the '78 facelift. I've rebuilt a set of calipers from a Rabbit GTI that look essentially the same as the calipers that you have, so I thought they'd been transplanted.

_Quote, originally posted by *joevwfox* »_I am hoping to make it to WW this year.

Me too. If I do, I should be easy to spot. Just look for the _other_ Audi Fox.


----------



## joevwfox (Feb 20, 2007)

So since WW is canceled this year, what other shows might you go to? Im going to try and go to Waterlands (I think) this year.
B.P. help me out on this one
http://www.pacificwaterland.com/ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by joevwfox at 10:04 PM 4-8-2008_


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (joevwfox)*

Burien? Not supposed to be in Burien this year but...
http://audiclubnw.org/


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (cursed)*

BAM!
Update








It was a good weekend
Turbo time :waytogo:

















































































not running just yet, gotta finish running the IC piping 
on another note, some bald eagles showed up while we were installing the motor (pretty cool)


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (B.P.)*

Sweet! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## joevwfox (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah Im hoping to start it up this weekend


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (joevwfox)*









I just noticed this pic. So that's where that EM went. I hope somebody eventually puts some exhaust gas through it some day. It has changed hands a few times, and I don't think it was ever used.
Hope to see it running soon, or at least some more progress. You're not that far from having a running car.


----------



## joevwfox (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah I wanted to use it, but it created alot of hassle(sp) to try and make it work. 
Well I tried to start it this weekend.... found a couple leaks, but should be easy to repair. It turned over and kind of sputtered, it wouldnt remain running. I think its a vac. line problem... When I fix the leaks I will try again!!


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (joevwfox)*

Amen brotha, its gonna be a runner! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

